# used to have Hydrosalpinx on both tubes now unblocked... going for ivf



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

ok so both my tubes was blocked due to Hydrosalpinx because of a infection... i had a laparoscopy and managed to unblock both tubes took about 4 hours to unblock and they done a dye test the same day and they was open, and a few months after that i had another xray dye test and tubes was still unblocked and i was put on clomid and that didnt work and they offered me ovary drilling or ivf, so i went to ivf.. so i will be going for ivf soon and just wanna know will the fluid come back in my tubes and will my ivf be affected because i had my tubes opened instead of removed, and that was the only problem i had cause i have all the tests done and my egg reserve is good, and no problems with my husband


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi claire_786,

The answers to your questions are yes the fluid can come back & yes IVF can be affected very negatively by fluid filled tubes.

Unfortunately surgery to unblock tubes or drain hydrosalpinx is very seldom successful, because the tube remains badly damaged & unable to function, hence IVF is the treatment of choice for tubal infertility.

If I were you I would ask to get your tubes removed or clipped prior to IVF. This is recommended by the NICE guidelines.

My hydro swelled up only during stimms, & whilst it is great that your egg reserve is good, a high response actually puts you at more risk of hydro developing during stimms as the ovaries are much more active & everything in that area generally bigger & juicier due to the hormones than someone who only has a few follicles.

I know you probably can't wait to get started, but it is so worth getting the tubes dealt with first if you can to give yourself the best chance.

Good luck,

B xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I 100% agree with Bombshell, once a dodgy tube always a dodgy tube tends to be the rule, that's why most posts you see on here are ladies pushing for clipping or removal rather than unblocking, they do tend to reblock eventually leaving you at higher risk of implantation failure/ectopic, even though they show spill now they are likely kinked/damaged. Not trying to worry you but please do make sure they keep an eye on them as a lot can change quickly. Luckily a hydro is usually seen on an ultrasound so they can monitor during your ivf (a simple blockage is harder to spot) 

Good luck! 

L x


----------



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

bombsh3ll said:


> Hi claire_786,
> 
> The answers to your questions are yes the fluid can come back & yes IVF can be affected very negatively by fluid filled tubes.
> 
> ...


Who can I talk to to get them removed and I'm afraid they will say I have ran out of funding.. or should I just wait until my ivf appointment and I can ask the nurse to check them out


----------



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just spoken to someone at the hospital and I had the procedure back in 2013 and they said that they wouldn't put me in for ivf if they knew there was going to be a problem with my tubes so I think I should just calm down a bit and stop being so paranoid


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi claire,

If the last time your tubes were looked at was 2013, you should ask your consultant for a HSG to exclude a hydrosalpinx prior to starting IVF. (This has no bearing on your funding for IVF.) You're not being paranoid, sometimes you have to be well informed & assertive particularly when dealing with the NHS. 

Also, each time you are scanned during stimms and at EC & ET, ask them to specifically check your tubes for the appearance of a hydro. Before starting my second cycle I got my consultant to agree to a freeze-all if my hydro came back rather than transferring. 

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

bombsh3ll said:


> Hi claire,
> 
> If the last time your tubes were looked at was 2013, you should ask your consultant for a HSG to exclude a hydrosalpinx prior to starting IVF. (This has no bearing on your funding for IVF.) You're not being paranoid, sometimes you have to be well informed & assertive particularly when dealing with the NHS.
> 
> ...


----------

